# My crabs hate me



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

I have a love/hate relationship with hermit crabs. I wish they could not detect food so well. There are maybe 6 or 8 of them in my tank but two of them are over 10 years old and they are big and tough.
When I feed the corals (which I do while I am waiting for a phone call) the crabs of course smell the food and race to the meal. They have lousy table manners and just pounce on the coral without even wiping their feet and pry the thing open to get the food.
It is a constant battle for me to physically pick up the crabs and throw them to the far end of the tank. Then of course they make another Bee line back to the coral. I have tried posting signs and using harsh language on them to no avail. Now I am thinking of an electric fence.
This giant cup coral is enjoying some fresh worms.









This smaller guy is also having lunch but the gobi is not much of a deterant.

Here he is in his fighting posture








And here he is with his little tramp girlfriend in the back. They spawn a lot right in the open with the lights on.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

I too have tried yelling at my hermits but they seem to have selective hearing. I spend a good amount of time during coral feedings throwing the crabs around the tank, especially my big guy (Frank the Tank). I just try to give the crabs large pieces of tough food to keep them busy during coral feedings


----------



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

I am thinking barbed wire


----------



## petergriffin (Nov 9, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

Let me see, I think I have everything. I wonder if I can carry one more coral


----------



## ltownsalty (Oct 3, 2009)

I've heard of people cutting the bottom off of a two liter and placing it over the coral during feeding with a weight attached to it to keep it over it. I have the same problem with mine, so I've just been giving them large pieces before I feed my nems and coral, but try what you will


----------

